# Looking for a support group in Northern Kentucky/Cincinnati



## betterdays (Nov 9, 2007)

Please let me know if there are any SAD support groups in the Northern Kentucky and/or Cincinnati area. If not, I can make arrangements to start one if there is enough interest. I am not a therapist. I am simply a person that has Social Anxiety Disorder and would like to meet and talk with others about their experiences. Maybe, together, we can help each other along our individual paths to healthy social integration and healing. Thanks.


----------

